# Steam in-Home Streaming Probleme (lags)



## Mek (15. Juli 2014)

Moinsen. 

Um direkt auf den Punkt zu kommen, mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich habe lags!

Weil das alleine natürlich zu einfach wäre, verhalten die sich bei mir, ich würde mal behaupten, unnormal. 

Z.b. wenn ich das Spiel starte, sind die Lags nicht einfach von Anfang an da, sondern kommen erst nach 1-5min (Ohne Hauptmenü. Also schon richtig im Spiel drinnen), dann aber auch dauerhaft. 

Was mich sehr Stutzig macht, ist der Aspekt, dass das Spiel die Tage vorher absolut Rund lief. 
Solange, bis ich auf dem Host Rechner Antivir deinstalliert hatte und durch Microsoft Security Essentials bzw. Avast ersetzt hab. Danach fingen die Probleme an. (Die Sec. Essentials sind inzwischen wieder entfernt)
De-/neu Installationen habe ich natürlich auch Probiert. Sowie Einstellungen in Steam, neue Graka Treiber usw. Hab auch geguckt ob es irgendwelche Probleme mit der Firewall gibt. 
All das hat nichts gebracht. 

In den Steam logs ist mir aufgefallen dass, wenn der Lag anfängt bei den Einträgen: "k_EStreamFrameEventConvertEnd" und "k_EStreamFrameEventEncodeEnd" eine Massive Erhöhung der Latenz zu erkennen ist (Stellenweise auch bei "k_EStreamFrameEventDecodeEnd")

Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich 3 Snapshots gemacht. Einen wo alles Normal läuft, einen wo der Lag langsam einsetzt und einen wo es richtig Wild ist.
Die logs habe ich unten verlinkt.

Ich hoffe man kann mir helfen.  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachtrag:

Auszug aus der "streaming_log.txt"




Spoiler



[2014-07-15 12:04:16] Game: DARK SOULS™ II (236430)
[2014-07-15 12:04:16] Recording on device: Lautsprecher (VIA High Definition Audio)
[2014-07-15 12:04:16] Audio client mix format:
[2014-07-15 12:04:16] 	format: 65534
[2014-07-15 12:04:16] 	channels: 2
[2014-07-15 12:04:16] 	samples/sec: 48000
[2014-07-15 12:04:16] 	bytes/sec: 384000
[2014-07-15 12:04:16] 	alignment: 8
[2014-07-15 12:04:16] 	bits/sample: 32
[2014-07-15 12:04:16] 	channel mask: 0x3
[2014-07-15 12:04:16] 	data format: {00000003-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
[2014-07-15 12:04:16] Initializing audio with 2 channels and 48000 samples/sec
[2014-07-15 12:04:17] >>> Capture method set to Desktop DWM NV12 + libx264 baseline (2 threads)
[2014-07-15 12:04:17] >>> Client video decoder set to libavcodec software decoding with 3 threads
[2014-07-15 12:04:17] >>> Capture resolution set to 1366x768
[2014-07-15 12:04:22] >>> Capture method set to Game D3D9 RGB + libyuv + libx264 baseline (2 threads)
[2014-07-15 12:07:19] "SessionStats"
{
	"GameNameID"		"DARK SOULS™ II"
	"TimeSubmitted"		"1405418839"
	"ResolutionX"		"1366"
	"ResolutionY"		"768"
	"CaptureDescriptionID"		"Game D3D9 RGB + libyuv + libx264 baseline (2 threads)"
	"DecoderDescriptionID"		"libavcodec software decoding with 3 threads"
	"BandwidthLimit"		"13766"
	"FramerateLimit"		"0"
	"SlowSeconds"		"0"
	"SlowGamePercent"		"0"
	"SlowCapturePercent"		"0"
	"SlowConvertPercent"		"0"
	"SlowEncodePercent"		"0"
	"SlowNetworkPercent"		"0"
	"SlowDecodePercent"		"0"
	"AvgClientBitrate"		"63.311721801757813"
	"StdDevClientBitrate"		"31.855199813842773"
	"AvgServerBitrate"		"10816.4326171875"
	"StdDevServerBitrate"		"4692.806640625"
	"AvgLinkBandwidth"		"20364.802734375"
	"AvgPingMS"		"22.503849029541016"
	"StdDevPingMS"		"7.8568019866943359"
	"AvgCaptureMS"		"9.1704740524291992"
	"StdDevCaptureMS"		"3.4967114925384521"
	"AvgConvertMS"		"5.6472234725952148"
	"StdDevConvertMS"		"1.3923244476318359"
	"AvgEncodeMS"		"10.996050834655762"
	"StdDevEncodeMS"		"3.8614163398742676"
	"AvgNetworkMS"		"9.4396114349365234"
	"StdDevNetworkMS"		"4.1436471939086914"
	"AvgDecodeMS"		"13.51796817779541"
	"StdDevDecodeMS"		"6.2843637466430664"
	"AvgDisplayMS"		"5.6634478569030762"
	"StdDevDisplayMS"		"4.9650540351867676"
	"AvgFrameMS"		"55.541149139404297"
	"StdDevFrameMS"		"8.5630569458007812"
	"AvgFPS"		"54.144809722900391"
	"StdDevFPS"		"13.178117752075195"
	"BigPicture"		"0"
	"KeyboardMouseInput"		"1"
	"GameControllerInput"		"1"
	"SteamControllerInput"		"0"
}

[2014-07-15 12:07:19] >>> Capture method set to Desktop BitBlt RGB + libyuv + libx264 baseline (2 threads)


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2014)

Welche Hardware wird denn als Host verwendet? Hört sich an als würde der nach 1-5 min mit der Datenverarbeitung nicht mehr hinterherkommen. (Eventuell läuft irgendein Ram/VRam voll)


----------



## Crush182 (15. Juli 2014)

Mek schrieb:


> Solange, bis ich auf dem Host Rechner Antivir deinstalliert hatte und durch Microsoft Security Essentials bzw. Avast ersetzt hab. Danach fingen die Probleme an. (Die Sec. Essentials sind inzwischen wieder entfernt)
> De-/neu Installationen habe ich natürlich auch Probiert. Sowie Einstellungen in Steam, neue Graka Treiber usw.



Also hattest du Avast auch komplett runter geschmissen und dann versucht zu spielen? 

Im Übrigen benutzt man nicht 2 Anti-Viren Programme zusammen 
(Ist es das Avast Komplettpacket -mit Firewall- oder nur Anti-Virus?)


----------



## Mek (15. Juli 2014)

@DKK007
Die Specs des Hosts? Ich weis nicht was das bringen soll. Es lief vorher ja alles flüssig (vorher = mehrere Tage). Aber okay. An mir solls nicht liegen...

Specs:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20Ghz
6 Gb Ram
Radeon R9 270x
Asus M4A87TD Evo
Win7 64Bit



@Crush182

Ja, habs auch Probiert nachdem cih beide runter geschmissen hatte. Leider das gleiche Resultat. Genauso hab ich es auch nochmal mit Antivir probiert (Wie hat man damals in der Schule gelernt... Schritte zurückverfolgen ^^).
Leider hat das ebenfalls nichts bewirkt.

Im übrigen bin ich mir bewusst das man keine 2 Virenscanner gleichzeitig laufen lässt, da sich die eventl. ins Gehege kommen könnten.  Microsoft Sec. Essentials wollte ich als erstes als Ersatz für Antivir drauf haben. Aber da ich nicht wirklcih wusste ob das was taugt, hab ich direkt danach Avast (die ganz normale Version ohne FW) installiert und die Security Essentials wieder runtergeworfen. 



Ich weis leider nicht ob das was mit der Anti-Virus Geschichte zu tun hat. Möglicherweise ist das mit dem Lag nur purer Zufall. 
Am Vortag keine Probleme gehabt. Am nächsten Tag als erstes um Antivir gekümmert und dann versucht eine Runde zu spielen. Was dann leider nicht so funktioniert hat...


----------



## Mek (18. Juli 2014)

So...

Hat sich inzwischen wohl erledigt. Hab den Fehler leider nicht beheben können. 
Stattdessen ist die Laptop Festplatte komplett abgeschmiert. Jetzt mit einer neuen scheint es wieder normal zu funktionieren. Hoffe es bleibt auch so.


----------



## Crush182 (18. Juli 2014)

Oh... das ist ja nicht so schön.

Aber naja... hoffentlich bleibt es jetzt dabei, dass es funktioniert


----------

